# Splash Tetra



## dean (9 May 2012)

Hi all
I am interested in setting up a tank for a splash tetra capella arnoldi, I was thinking along the lines of an aquarium of say 24" long 24" tall 15" wide half filling it with water and having some plant growing above the water line in hope that the tetra may breed, so im asking for suggestions for plants species and how to secure them plus I want this to be as low tec as possible


----------



## dean (9 May 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD_6zPyr ... ata_player


----------



## BigTom (9 May 2012)

I'd think that peace lillies planted in shower caddies (try amazon/ebay) should be perfect for this job, unless they jump high enough that you'll need a lid, in which case maybe a climber like pothos would give you more control over where the plant goes.

I know these guys will happily lay eggs just on a cover glass, but it'll look much nicer with plants.


----------



## dean (9 May 2012)

BigTom I was going to put a cover on it.
How would the pothos stay in place?


----------



## BigTom (9 May 2012)

if you ran a bar or something across the back of the tank, just above water level, then you could just have the pothos dangling it's roots in the water and train the rest of it along the bar. Even a row of suction hooks might do the trick. You just need to be able to keep most of the stem and leaves above the water line.

Or have a few bits of wood in the tank sticking up above the water, they should be enough to support the pothos (it's how I've got it growing in one of my tanks). You can collect dead alder/beech/oak/heather branches for this.


----------



## dw1305 (9 May 2012)

Hi all,


> I am interested in setting up a tank for a splash tetra capella arnoldi,


I agree with Tom, _Spathiphyllum_ or _Scindapsus_ would be perfect as terrestrial plants. I've got emergent Amazon Frogbit, _Hygrophila_ and _Anubias_.

I had a bit of a disaster with these, I saw them in our local MA for £2, so I bought 3f x 2m. Things went great for a while, they ate well, coloured up (a lovely pink, with red, black and white markings and extravagant fins on the male), and started displaying. Then disaster struck, despite having a lid and the water level well short of the top (about 10cm originally, but after I lost the first male about 15cm), both males and one of the females managed to leap out, presumably whilst spawning. So they can leap amazingly, managing to get through a small gap (I assume they leap towards the light).

I've learned my lesson, and I'm trying to source another male(s) to go with my remaining 2 females in a tank with a much better lid.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dean (9 May 2012)

I got my hands of 5 pairs of wild caught fish only £10 
I want the tank to be as open as possible (inside) so no wood so not sure how to secure the plants in place?
I like the idea of pathos (ivy types) do I just get one from a house plant shop wash the soil of the roots and put it in the tank then secure rest of plant above the water ?


----------



## BigTom (9 May 2012)

dean said:
			
		

> I like the idea of pathos (ivy types) do I just get one from a house plant shop wash the soil of the roots and put it in the tank then secure rest of plant above the water ?



Yup, pothos is very easy to adapt to aquaculture. You could even just tie the pothos above the water line with string attached to something down the back of the tank if you wanted. Just need a little ingenuity.


----------



## MisterB (15 May 2012)

a thin length of plastic pipe, held in place with suction cups would do the trick.

think of it like a curtain rail.


----------



## bogman (13 Jun 2012)

i had them in my tank with the plants growing above the water, the ones they chose were the anubias, amazing little fish to watch, they were the fastest growing fish i ever kept, i got them at about 2.5cm they were adult and spawning within 3 weeks, they spawned like clockwork, every 3.5 to 4 days without fail, first cluch very small about 9-10 eggs, but from then on 100 to 150 eggs approx every time.
here is a link to my setup 
viewtopic.php?f=27&t=16361
and here is a video of the fish spawning,

 plus a pic of a spawn almost ready to drop




they will spawn on the glass if there is no plants are available
a great little fish to watch but i could never manage a photo of the fish the camera could never focus on them


----------



## Palm Tree (9 Dec 2012)

I would get some pots, fill them with hydroton and peace lilys and place them so the top of the hydroton is just (1cm) above the water line. If you wanted pothos you could possibly put some mesh on the back wall of the tank and tie it to that.


----------



## krazypara3165 (9 Dec 2012)

Wow, amazing little fish, I cant believe I have never heard about them! Its also nice to see another member in warrington!


----------



## dean (10 Jan 2013)

unfortunately i never got round to doing this project, but its on my bucket list


----------



## dean (10 Jan 2013)

Its also very nice to see another member in warrington, we will have to have a chat sometime


----------

